

Ask HN: BuySellAds Alternative Idea? - spoiledtechie

Do you think there is still space in the advertising market to compete with the other guys?
======
noodle
oh yes. advertising in its current form is severely lacking. find a better way
to do it and you've found a goose that lays golden eggs.

------
digispaghetti
Check out <http://www.insightcommunity.com/> run by Floor64. I saw Mike
Masnick do a talk in Edinburgh and he explained that rather than do ads, they
get companies to sponsor conversations - in return the companies get insights
into the thoughts of the community - and it seems to be working for them.

